# The funniest movies you've ever seen



## Yoshi

I think comedy is one of the hardest genres and I find it more and more difficult to find movies that would simply make me laugh. Of course humour is a subjective thing and that's why I'm curious, so which movies did you find the funniest so far?

For me, the first one that comes to my mind is A Fish called Wanda. I remember the first time I watched it I was laughing so hard that I had to pause it.


----------



## Cosmos

I mean it's not a full out comedy, it's a drama with comedic moments, but Fargo (1996) makes me chuckle, even when it's dark.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I'm not really a film buff but Withnail & I, This Is Spinal Tap, Theatre Of Blood and Blazing Saddles readily spring to mind. The first Flesh Gordon film was also very funny in places, if somewhat near the knuckle.


----------



## arpeggio

"Spring time for Hitler"


----------



## Art Rock

I second A fish called Wanda, and I have a soft spot for Dodgeball.


----------



## GreenMamba

Duck Soup, Spinal Tap and the first South Park movie are probably my top three. 

A Fish called Wanda is in there somewhere, along with two Monty Python movies (Holy Grail and Life of Brian). 
Some Like it Hot.


----------



## EDaddy

_Buddy Buddy_ is a really funny old classic starring Walter Matthau and Jack Lemon. The premise is Walter plays a hit man who sets up shop in a hotel room, but Jack is a suicidal nut case who occupies the room directly next door and is trying to "off himself" after his wife dumped him. All this, of course, causes all sorts of issues for the two. Hilarious.

_Wedding Crashers_ made me laugh more steadily than most comedies ever did. And _Spy_, a movie that is still out in theaters, is a gut buster from start to finish. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest

In Bruges always make me laugh. Even in the midst of the sadness.

Oh and Life of Brian.


----------



## norman bates

The second tragic Fantozzi without a doubt. The first movie called "White collar blues" as a close second. It doesn't matter how many times I've watched those movies, many scenes are just perfect.

After that I'm not sure. Usually I think that many Simpson episodes are much funnier than many of the most famous comedies (being Life of Brian, Young frankenstein, Dr. Strangelove or The blues brothers, Big Lebowski or The party).
Anyway This is spinal tap is one of my favorites.
Bogdanovich's Noises off is a great comedy. 
Compagni di scuola, another movie made by Carlo Verdone is another classic (but I guess that as Fantozzi is unknown outside Italy).
Trinity is still my name has some hilarious scenes.
I've literally cried with Dinosaur adventure produced by Dingo picture (something in the category of The room) but I don't think it could be appreciated for those who don't speak italian.
I could mention many scenes in the movies of Charlie Chaplin (like the boxing match in City light). Totò (the italian actor) is always funny, doesn't matter how much is stupid the movie.
Meet the parents is quite funny too.


----------



## Templeton

A French film called 'Le Dîner de Cons'. My sides hurt after watching this. Do not confuse it with the appalling American remake 'Dinner for Schmucks'.
Woody Allen's 'Bananas'. The scene in the magazine store is comedy gold.
Peter Sellers in 'The Party' and 'Dr Strangelove'.
Chaplin's 'Modern Times' and 'The Circus'.
Laurel and Hardy's 'The Music Box'.
Lemmon, Monroe and Curtis in 'Some Like It Hot'.


----------



## tdc

Art Rock said:


> and I have a soft spot for Dodgeball.


Haha a friend and I were kind of re-enacting this very scene the other day






Some great suggestions here, some that come to mind for me:

Idiocracy
The Big Lebowski
The Ladykillers
What About Bob?
Ace Ventura


----------



## Chipomarc

Not only was this a great movie, it had excellent choreographed dance moves.









When I moved up from the VHS player to a DVD player three years ago the first disc I purchased was Night At The Roxbury


----------



## Weston

Most of my generation would pick Monty Python and the Holy Grail. For a few decades we could almost have entire conversations quoting that movie -- before we finally grew up I mean. It is the only movie that made me laugh so hard it hurt and the muscles in my sides and ribs were sore the next day.

Life of Brian runs a close second.

Honorable mention goes to Dark Star.


----------



## GreenMamba

tdc said:


> Some great suggestions here, some that come to mind for me:
> 
> *Idiocracy*
> The Big Lebowski
> The Ladykillers
> What About Bob?
> Ace Ventura


I forgot about Idiocracy, which is brilliant.


----------



## geralmar

Start the Revolution Without Me (1970). Especially Hugh Griffith as King Louis XVI.


----------



## Torkelburger

The Kentucky Fried Movie
Bowfinger
The Other Guys
Step Brothers
The Naked Gun
Airplane!


----------



## GreenMamba

Torkelburger said:


> The Kentucky Fried Movie


Love the courtroom scene in this.


----------



## Guest

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the Pink Panther movies.


----------



## Xaltotun

When I first saw Monty Python and the Holy Grail as a teenager, I had never laughed aloud to a movie before. Maybe chuckled a bit, very slightly. Now I was falling from the sofa, legs cramping, suffocating in laughter, drooling on the floor.

Others that have made me laugh since then:

Chaplin: City Lights
Chaplin: Modern Times
Keaton: The General
Hawks: Bringing up Baby
Capra: Arsenic and Old Lace
Hawks: His Girl Friday
Hawks: Monkey Business
Hawks: Gentlemen Prefer Blondes
Cukor: Holiday
Cukor: The Philadelphia Story
Kubrick: Dr. Strangelove
Allen: Zelig
and...
Reiner: The Princess Bride(!)

Honorable mentions to several Lubitsch and Wilder pictures, too.


----------



## Celloman

Ladies and gentleman, may I present the "Hitchhiking scene" from It Happened One Night.

Funniest scene ever made.


----------



## MrTortoise

An early Val Kilmer movie 'Top Secret'










If you like Airplane and The Naked Gun series then check it out!


----------



## MrTortoise

Xaltotun said:


> Honorable mentions to several Lubitsch and Wilder pictures, too.












Frau Blücher!


----------



## QuietGuy

Along with Blazing Saddles (already mentioned), I'd include "High Anxiety" and the "Puttin' on the Ritz" sequence from Young Frankenstein.

For a complete comedy movie I like "What's Up, Doc?"


----------



## Bellinilover

THE ODD COUPLE and THE SUNSHINE BOYS are two of the funniest movies I've ever seen. I also find 12 ANGRY MEN (the original from 1957) quite funny; it's obviously not a comedy, yet the interaction between the jurors is often hilarious.


----------



## EdwardBast

Of the Python flicks, I find the _Meaning of Life_ funniest ("Every Sperm is Precious!") The other Python movies are on my list as well. The Big Lebowski, Brazil (in the dark category), Woody Allen's Love and Death, Being John Malkovich, This Is Spinal Tap, The South Park Movie …

On the unintentionally funny list: 
That Noah thing with Russell Crowe was hilarious. The Exorcist had me cracking up ("You're mother sucks ----s in hell!" :lol: )


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Some like it hot!


----------



## Celloman

It Happened One Night
Sullivan's Travels
The Lady Eve
Unfaithfully Yours
Bringing up Baby
City Lights
The Gold Rush
Modern Times
The General
My Man Godfrey
Groundhog Day
Airplane!
Some Like it Hot
The Princess Bride
Annie Hall
Duck Soup
A Night at the Opera
Young Frankenstein
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Dr. Strangelove (Or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb)


----------



## Fugue Meister

Glad to some staples here but how has no one mentioned any of these?


----------



## cwarchc

The Blues Brothers
Life of Brian
Duck Soup


----------



## Potiphera

I loved all the Carry on Doctor and Matron films.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ssg75_carry-on-doctor-1967-full-movie_shortfilms


----------



## Ingélou

Paleface & Son of Paleface
Blazing Saddles
Groundhog Day
A Night at the Opera
Carry on, Cleo & Carry on Up the Khyber
Private's Progress
Freaky Friday (2003)
The House Sitter

I like funny characters and intriguing situations - not every line has to be a joke.


----------



## Antiquarian

_O Brother Where Art Thou_ I found funny. I have a problem with Hollywood comedies that are intentional comedies... like _Airplane_, or _Get Smart_, or the _Austin Powers_ franchise. The humour seems forced, for some reason, as if they are a series of set pieces that one is expected to find silly and laugh at. I suppose my tastes run more to Wodehouse than Sacha Cohen. The last film I found "funny" was _Dom Hemmingway_ with Jude Law, and _The Grand Budapest Hotel_.


----------



## hpowders

The Producers
Zero Mostel, Gene Wilder

The Odd Couple
Jack Lemmon, Walter Matthau


----------



## Oscarf

A lot of good suggestions but I find strange that nobody mentioned "To be or not to be" yet. Absolutely great and funny movie


----------



## GreenMamba

Oscarf said:


> A lot of good suggestions but I find strange that nobody mentioned "To be or not to be" yet. Absolutely great and funny movie


I haven't seen the Mel Brooks remake, but love the Jack Benny original (Ernst Lubitsch's film). Benny was great.


----------



## Oscarf

GreenMamba said:


> I haven't seen the Mel Brooks remake, but love the Jack Benny original (Ernst Lubitsch's film). Benny was great.


That,s the one I was talking about the Ernst Lubitsch original.. Can not make it better than Benny and Lombard


----------



## Asterix77

I can't help myself, but I find National Lampoons Christmas Vacation very funny


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World is a very funny film.


----------



## Xaltotun

Celloman said:


> Ladies and gentleman, may I present the "Hitchhiking scene" from It Happened One Night.
> 
> Funniest scene ever made.


Darn, I really need to see this one, and more Capra in general! I've liked every Capra film I've seen, so why am I not going for more???


----------



## hpowders

The Producers. Mel Brooks. Gene Wilder.

Sons of the Desert. Laurel & Hardy.

Way Out West. Laurel & Hardy. James Finlayson.

Ha! Ha! I see I posted here already. What's my name again?


----------



## ldiat

arpeggio said:


> "Spring time for Hitler"


The Producers


----------



## ldiat

the movie animal house


----------



## hpowders

ldiat said:


> The Producers


So freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Pugg

*History of the World, Part I.
*
The scene when Bea Artur shouts at a member in the cue : _I am one my wine break _:lol:


----------



## Adair

I think for me the multilingual nonsense song that Chaplin sings after he has lost his lyrics in _Modern Times._..


----------



## bz3

Lion in Winter is one I saw recently and while it's more of a Shakespearean history than it is a comedy it has a script that really crackles throughout and a cast that can pull it off (Katherine Hepburn and Peter O'Toole). Well worth the watch whether you're a history fan, a comedy fan, or just a fan of the stage.


----------



## DavidA

bz3 said:


> Lion in Winter is one I saw recently and while it's more of a Shakespearean history than it is a comedy it has a script that really crackles throughout and a cast that can pull it off (Katherine Hepburn and Peter O'Toole). Well worth the watch whether you're a history fan, a comedy fan, or just a fan of the stage.


Must confess I've seen it on stage and film and was bored stiff by it. And it never even raised a chuckle!


----------



## DavidA

Adair said:


> I think for me the multilingual nonsense song that Chaplin sings after he has lost his lyrics in _Modern Times._..


This was I think the first time anyone actually heard Chaplin's voice in a movie. Up to then he had been silent. He was apparently worried about how people would react to hearing him. So when the eagerly awaited moment arrived it came out as nonsense. brilliant!


----------



## JosefinaHW

bz3 said:


> Lion in Winter is one I saw recently and while it's more of a Shakespearean history than it is a comedy it has a script that really crackles throughout and a cast that can pull it off (Katherine Hepburn and Peter O'Toole). Well worth the watch whether you're a history fan, a comedy fan, or just a fan of the stage.


I love the music. 'really miss John Barry.


----------



## Fugue Meister

DavidA said:


> Must confess I've seen it on stage and film and was bored stiff by it. And it never even raised a chuckle!


Too bad for you "The Lion in Winter" has a fantastic script, yet another thing that is quite wonderful that you just can't seem to get.


----------



## Bayreuth

Hollywood Ending by Woody Allen is hilarious


----------



## Guest

Two movies where I almost wet myself were _Airplane!_ and _Take the Money and Run_.

I find I have to be in a particular mood to laugh riotously...I'm more inclined to smile at most comedies.


----------



## cboyne

Office Space always cracks me up. I think it has to do with who I first watched it with!


----------



## Pugg

Something for everyone









Grab a drink and some popcorn . 
Enjoy :lol:


----------



## kartikeys

I enjoyed Black Cat White Cat by 
Emir Kusturica.


----------



## kartikeys

Surprisingly considered among his worst. 
Since you are in Spain, did you enjoy 
Vicky Cristina Barcelona?


----------



## regenmusic

The Strong Man and Tramp, Tramp, Tramp, both with Harry Langdon. They should be on YouTube.


----------



## Sloe

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Is the funniest film I have ever seen.


----------



## Gordontrek

Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Probably _Gremlins II_. "Fun, but in no sense civilized."

Plus...

The Marx Brothers: Duck Soup (1933) - the mirror scene; A Night at the Opera (1935)

Mel Brooks: The Producers (1968); Blazing Saddles (1974); Young Frankenstein (1974); Dracula - Dead and Loving It (1995)

•	Twentieth Century (1934)
•	Bringing Up Baby (1938)
•	His Girl Friday (1940)
•	The Philadelphia Story (1940)
•	Arsenic and Old Lace (1944)
•	Monsieur Verdoux (1947)
•	Kind Hearts and Coronets (1949)
•	Singin' in the Rain (1952)
•	Kiss Me Kate (1953)
•	Some Like It Hot (1959)
•	Dr. Strangelove (1964)
•	What's New Pussycat (1965)
•	A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum (1966)
•	The Wrong Box (1966)
•	Bedazzled (1967)
•	Casino Royale (1967)
•	The Assassination Bureau (1969)
•	The Rise and Rise of Michael Rimmer (1970)
•	The Ruling Class (1972)
•	Royal Flash (1975)
•	The Life of Brian (1979)
•	Whoops Apocalypse (1986)
•	The Tall Guy (1989)
•	Shaun of the Dead (2004)
•	The Dictator (2012)
•	Iron Sky (2012)
•	Kingsman (2015)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Peter Sellers in Doctor Strangelove, who could play that role now in a remake?


----------



## Sloe

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Peter Sellers in Doctor Strangelove, who could play that role now in a remake?


You mean these roles.
When I was very young I thought it was my favourite film now I am a bit embarrassed of it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sloe said:


> You mean these roles.
> When I was very young I thought it was my favourite film now I am a bit embarrassed of it.


Is still my favourite comedy/ satire movie


----------



## Pugg

History of the world ( part 1) is stiil high on my list.
Bea Arthur was great in a small role.


----------



## znapschatz

So many! These come off top of my head, there are many others. The following did serious hurt to my rib cage:

*Some Like It Hot*; Jack Lemmon, Tony Curtis, Marilyn Monroe, director Billy Wilder

*Gold of Naples*; Sophia Loren sequence, director Vittorio de Sica

*The Ladykillers*; Alec Guiness, Peter Sellers (basically Goon Show cast)

*Divorce Italian Style*; Marcello Mastroianni, director Pietro Germi

*The Producers*; Zero Mostel, Gene Wilder, director Mel Brooks

*Young Frankenstein*; Wilder, Madeline Kahn, Cloris Leachman, Peter Boyle, Marty Feldman, director Mel Brooks

I'll be back :lol: ...


----------



## bestellen

I very like this comedy movie "What's Up, Doc?"


----------



## Guest

There is a Japanese movie I saw in the 80s while I was in the service called "Tampopo" which is very funny and sexy at the same time. It's about a struggling widow who runs a mediocre noodle house but one day a customer tells her what's wrong with her noodles and she begs him to help her. So they embark on a long journey to produce the perfect noodle and the people they encounter along the way are all great characters--some good, some evil. There are myriad little vignettes that fit into the main story and all of them are superb and very funny. It's all in Japanese with English subtitles and yet the audience in the movie house I first saw it in just roared with laughter. I bought the movie on DVD and played it for my mother, a native Japanese, and she roared with laughter. It's so good, that when it was ending, it was one of the few times that I wished it would just go on and on. Whenever I run into anyone who has seen the movie, I never get a bad review.

Another Japanese movie I loved but which seems to be hit and miss with American audiences is "Big Man Japan"--a hilarious and bizarre satire of the Japanese giant monster movies of the 60s. In this clip, he fights bad comb-over monster:


----------



## jegreenwood

To this day, I believe the hardest I've ever laughed in my life was 50 years ago during the first half of "Modern Times." After that I was too tired to laugh much more.

Other movies that made me laugh a lot:

Duck Soup
The Bank Dick
Bringing Up Baby
Some Like it Hot
Doctor Strangelove
The Producers
What's Up Doc
Bananas
The In-Laws (1979 version)
Ruthless People

Edit add:
Tootsie (a better drag movie than Some Like it Hot)


----------



## jegreenwood

SimonTemplar said:


> . . .
> •	A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum (1966)
> •	The Wrong Box (1966)
> •	Bedazzled (1967)
> •	Casino Royale (1967)
> . . . .
> Ah, 1960's England
> 
> I loved "Bedazzled" but I haven't seen it for a long time
> I saw The Wrong Box" again recently and really enjoyed it.
> I like "A Funny Thing . . ." but prefer the stage version.
> Have to disagree on "Casino Royale"
> And what about "The Bed Sitting Room"?


----------



## Bellinilover

While I don't typically watch film comedies (I prefer "serious" films), I'd say THE ODD COUPLE has some of the funniest lines and situations of any film I've seen. It's my favorite comic play and one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Ingélou

Recently I've been watching some science fiction films that have included a lot of witty situations and quips. Particularly I enjoyed 'Galaxy Quest' and also Star Trek IV, The Voyage Home - the one about the whales. 

I think I like better a film that's not 'meant to be funny' but is peppered with wit. Sometimes comedies seem to be trying too hard.


----------



## Pugg

​This film had more twist and turns you could imagine.:lol:


----------

